# What Type of Psychologist Are You?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2009)

Quiz: What Type of Psychologist Are You?


----------



## white page (Mar 11, 2009)

I Scored as Psychoanalytic, not sure if that is good or bad !


----------



## Banned (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as *Cognitive* 
A strong proponent of "attitude is everything," you believe how a person views the world is the key to their psychological health. Negative or overgeneralized attitudes are, as well as often wrong, thoroughly unhealthy. Therapy involves the systematic reteaching and reshaping of mindset, which can be quick or slow depending on the patient.


Cognitive85%Psychoanalytic75%Physiobiological55%Humanistic40%Behaviorism35%


----------



## Mari (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as Physiobiological

Often more of a medical doctor than a psychologist, you believe that the body is more to blame for disorders than the mind. No amount of "talking out" can solve problems when there are chemical imbalances in the brain. Therapy involves physical means of treating problems, from medication to surgery to electric shock therapy-- easy for the passive patient, but difficult and controversial to prescribe.

Psychoanalytic 	
	60%
Physiobiological 	
	60%
Cognitive 	
	50%
Humanistic 	
	50%
Behaviorism 	
	35%

Since I lack expertise I am not sure I understood some of the questions but it was interesting to think about. I do not think that there is a right or wrong or a good or bad but that each person is an individual who should be treated according to their own personal circumstance.  Mari


----------



## white page (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry I didn't post the full result at first, this is certainly interesting .

You Scored as Psychoanalytic
The original Freudian psychologist, you believe that the human unconscious is forever locked in a struggle between selfish desire and socially accepted rules, which rule all of life. Childhood experience and development shape the nature of this battle, and dreams often hold the only key into these hidden motivations. Therapy must be intense and all-encompassing, explaining the patients' whole personalities (and life stories) before treating the problems.



Psychoanalytic  
 85% 
Cognitive  
 70% 
Humanistic  
 65% 
Physiobiological  
 65% 
Behaviorism  
 55%


----------



## Jackie (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as Psychoanalytic
The original Freudian psychologist, you believe that the human unconscious is forever locked in a struggle between selfish desire and socially accepted rules, which rule all of life. Childhood experience and development shape the nature of this battle, and dreams often hold the only key into these hidden motivations. Therapy must be intense and all-encompassing, explaining the patients' whole personalities (and life stories) before treating the problems.

Sounds like me


----------



## ladylore (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool quiz - I like this one.

You Scored as *Psychoanalytic*
The original Freudian psychologist, you believe that the human unconscious is forever locked in a struggle between selfish desire and socially accepted rules, which rule all of life. Childhood experience and development shape the nature of this battle, and dreams often hold the only key into these hidden motivations. Therapy must be intense and all-encompassing, explaining the patients' whole personalities (and life stories) before treating the problems.



Cognitive  
 85% 
Psychoanalytic  
 85% 
Humanistic  
 75% 
Physiobiological  
 60% 
Behaviorism  
 20%


----------



## Banned (Mar 11, 2009)

Now I'm worried - we have a bunch of Freud's around here...

My results surprised me, given that CBT is the one approach that just didn't work well for me.  Oh well...It's only a game!


----------



## Halo (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as *Physiobiological*

Often more of a medical doctor than a psychologist, you believe that the body is more to blame for disorders than the mind. No amount of "talking out" can solve problems when there are chemical imbalances in the brain. Therapy involves physical means of treating problems, from medication to surgery to electric shock therapy-- easy for the passive patient, but difficult and controversial to prescribe.

Physiobiological  
 70% 
Psychoanalytic  
 50% 
Cognitive  
 50% 
Humanistic  
 45% 
Behaviorism  
 35%

Hey wait, I don't see David's results here :lol: :bad:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as *Physiobiological*Often more of a medical doctor than a psychologist, you believe that the body is more to blame for disorders than the mind. No amount of "talking out" can solve problems when there are chemical imbalances in the brain. Therapy involves physical means of treating problems, from medication to surgery to electric shock therapy-- easy for the passive patient, but difficult and controversial to prescribe.



Physiobiological  
 65% 
Humanistic  
 55% 
Psychoanalytic  
 50% 
Cognitive  
 40% 
Behaviorism  
 20%


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 11, 2009)

I scored as "Cognitive"

Cognitive  	
	80%
Physiobiological 	
	65%
Behaviorism 	
	50%
Psychoanalytic 	
	50%
Humanistic 	
	45%

Edit: what does all that mean, anyway?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2009)

They are all different approaches to psychology and psychotherapy:

Cognitive Behavior Therapy

Physiological Psychology Biological Psychology

Behaviorism 

Psychoanalysis

Humanistic Psychology


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 11, 2009)

I scored Coginitive 85 percent 

Mary


----------



## Mashka (Mar 11, 2009)

Psychoanalytic  	
	70%
Physiobiological 	
	55%
Cognitive 	
	55%
Behaviorism 	
	20%
Humanistic 	
	20%


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 11, 2009)

Cognitive	
75%
Humanistic	
70%
Psychoanalytic	
65%
Physiobiological	
35%
Behaviorism	
25%


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 11, 2009)

75% Psychoanalytic

75% Humanistic

60% Physiobiological

25% Cognitive

15% Behaviorism

Sue


----------



## boi (Mar 11, 2009)

You Scored as Psychoanalytic
The original Freudian psychologist, you believe that the human unconscious is forever locked in a struggle between selfish desire and socially accepted rules, which rule all of life. Childhood experience and development shape the nature of this battle, and dreams often hold the only key into these hidden motivations. Therapy must be intense and all-encompassing, explaining the patients' whole personalities (and life stories) before treating the problems.

Psychoanalytic  
 75% 
Humanistic  
 60% 
Cognitive  
 55% 
Physiobiological  
 50% 
Behaviorism  
 40%


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 11, 2009)

i didn't get any percentages. i hit a tie and had to choose between two statements and thus am a cognitive psychologist only.  but.. but.. :hissyfit:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 11, 2009)

I hit a tie too.  Therefore I became a psychoanalytical. Doesn't quite fit but oh well.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 11, 2009)

yes, i disagree with the outcome for me. i don't believe that everything is caused by simple attitude. there's more to disorders and dysfunction than just attitude. could be just the way you are wired or you could have had something traumatic happen to you, or a combination of that plus attitude. it really depends on a person's type of problems they are trying to solve when they seek therapy.


----------



## Halo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys....lets not forget that this is a quiz that someone created and how much to we rely on them to be correct....nadda.  This is no more true than what my crystal ball told me this morning  

Thats why this is posted in the "Just for Fun" forum :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 12, 2009)

And what did your crystal ball tell you this morning Halo?


----------



## Halo (Mar 12, 2009)

Wouldn't you like to know Ladylore...and you want it for free :tsk: ffttt:

:smartass:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 12, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> i hit a tie





ladylore said:


> I hit a tie too



With all due respect for Daniel's penguin-disguised-as-a-cat, I hate ties.


----------



## Halo (Mar 12, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> With all due respect for Daniel's penguin-disguised-as-a-cat, I hate ties.



:rofl: That's hilarious :rofl:

Although I never saw it coming through my crystal ball :lol: :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Mar 13, 2009)

You Scored as Cognitive

A strong proponent of "attitude is everything," you believe how a person views the world is the key to their psychological health. Negative or overgeneralized attitudes are, as well as often wrong, thoroughly unhealthy. Therapy involves the systematic reteaching and reshaping of mindset, which can be quick or slow depending on the patient.

Cognitive 	
	75%
Humanistic 	
	55%
Physiobiological 	
	45%
Behaviorism 	
	40%
Psychoanalytic 	
	30%

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

Note:  Looks like I scored almost the same as Jazzey, fwiw.


----------

